
Time to Ditch Mailchimp? - mstolpm
https://davidgaughran.com/2019/05/16/mailchimp-alternatives-criticism-changes-pricing-plans/
======
arkades
So how difficult _is_ it to take all your information from MailChimp and move
onto a competitor?

It seems like the sort of thing that should be moderately inconvenient, but
given that they seem to be increasing people's costs by double to triple digit
percentages, I'd think a lot of folks would be fleeing their service.

